# BOLENS Eliminator 1800, I think



## Shanesam97

Hello,

new to the forum here. After my grandfather passed I inherited a lawn tractor, which i know little about and cannot find any identifying numbers on it. Here's what i know so far- the motor is a twin cylinder, I think Kohler but unsure about that. On the front of the motor is an electrical clutch, 1 wire. The fender states Eliminator 1800, no PTO that I can see, front or back. there is a t bar across the back, manual lift/drop handle on the right side. Can yall help me identify this, please. Any info is better than what I have now.


----------



## Country Boy

This guy has parts manuals and service manuals for the Bolens mowers. Yours is most likely model # 5018H. Parts are now available through MTD since they bought out Garden Way's lines of equipment (Troy-Bilt and Bolens).

Bolens Parts Manuals

I have worked on a few 1800's and 1600's at work. They are pretty nice tractors; heavy duty and can pull like a small farm tractor. The Troy-bilt GTX tractors are rebadged Bolens tractors from when Bolens was bought out by Garden Way.


----------



## gideon1964

I am looking for an operators manual for a Bolens 1800 Hydro Eliminator, model 5018H. Would anyone happen to have such an item? Thanks.


----------



## GTcollector

gideon1964 said:


> I am looking for an operators manual for a Bolens 1800 Hydro Eliminator, model 5018H. Would anyone happen to have such an item? Thanks.


I do, PM me


----------

